# Automatic doser



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm looking for some information on automatic fert. dosers. I've heard of them and that is about it. Is anyone out there using one or have any experience w/ one. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

I have been checking into these myself. I know about as much as you do on the subject. I'm curious to see what people have to say about these devices.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I use autodosing with an AquaMedic Reefdoser. Here are some threads on the installation and how I've set it up:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-autodoser-installed.html?highlight=Reefdoser

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ng-macros-and-micros.html?highlight=Reefdoser

Hope that helps.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a DIY option that I've been using,

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...omatic-dosing.html?highlight=automated+dosing


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

It seems to me that the reefdoser is a better option since it has a built in control unit. The pumps have lower ratings then the SP series, but for the cost I think it is about the same.

I am going to spring for a quadro when I get to this portion of my setup.


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

With the aqua medic reefdoser twin do you also need a programable timer to turn on/off or is that in the features? It really looks like the way to go. 

I've learned quite a bit in the past day checking in to all of this. It will probably lead to more questions and posts.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The twin has a controller/timer integrated into it that can be programmed from one second and up. And it's very flexible in terms of multiple daily programming options.

As mentioned in one of the posts I referred to above, the only drawback I found with this unit is that for some strange reason, it has been designed so that if there is a power cut the unit will not turn itself back on. It will remember the settings but you have to manually turn the unit back on. I still haven't figured out why one would design the unit to function like this!  

Other than that, a very good unit that has worked flawlessly.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

Would you say that these auto dosers are equally useful in any of the more popular dosing regimes like the pmdd, ei, or pps? Or do they serve one better then the other?


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

MagicMagni's-Poor Man's Auto-Doser

Wasserpest's-Poor Man's Auto-Dosing

Wasserpest's-Auto-Dosing for Dummies

Wasserpest's-Easier Macro Dosing-(Work in Progress)

I've used the air pump version and it works Great!

HTH


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> As mentioned in one of the posts I referred to above, the only drawback I found with this unit is that for some strange reason, it has been designed so that if there is a power cut the unit will not turn itself back on. It will remember the settings but you have to manually turn the unit back on.


I thought there was one other problem, like since there are only two rotors on the pump, if it stops a certain way, your tank water starts draining out. I guess a check valve would prevent that. Lots of info on reefcentral if you want to read up on them.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You're right, that's one of the reasons I have check valves. But I have the pumps feeding into two Ts in the cannister return hose. If you had tubes from the pumps going up and dripping the fert solutions into the aquarium this would avoid this problem.


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

What types of holding tanks are you guys using for your mixes? I was thinking some type of tall tupperware or plastic container with a lid that I could drill a hole into the top and insert a solid plastic tube. Then connect the hose from that to my pumps and up to the tank.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

For the macros I'm using a small aquarium (16l or about 4g) because the macro ferts are actually mixed in with the top up water (open top tanks). For the micros I just use an old 500ml Flourish bottle with a hole in the cap which the tube goes through.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

I use to use the aquamedic twin reefdoser, and it was a good setup

The only problem that i have found with using EI and making my mixes was that the mix formed an oily surface all over the container, but other than that it worked well.

At christmas i decided to get myself an aquatronica computer, its a fantastic piece of kit and has made my life easier, all i do now is feed the fish.

I have the aquatronica dosing pump which i must say is very accurate, i dose 5ml of each fert daily and its spot on

Here it is:










if you want to check their website out its - - Aquatronica

James


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Never heard of this. Wow.

For a planted tank with autodosing, I think all you'd need is a controller unit, a power unit, and a 3-pump module. This assumes that you already have a pH controller for your CO2 and a thermostat for your heater. Is that right?

Two advantages over the Reefdoser would be resumption of operation after a power outage and maybe more accurate dosing (?). John, why did you invest in this after you already owed a Reefdoser and how much did it set you back (cost)?


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep you dont need the whole setup, as its modular though you can keep on adding equipment, which is good.

I bought the starter pack off ebay from a seller and it was £299 (normal price is around £430) new. With that i got the ph and temp probesand plug bar, which controls my heating and co2 levels. I also have the ethernet module so i can monitor, change settings & recieve emails while away from the tank, which gives real piece of mind.

There are loads more advantages over the reefdoser, i.e. you can dose daily, weekly, over a set time and is very accurate to name a few. I basically got this doser as the reefdoser would not work with the aquatronica computer. 

Also later this year, they will be releasing po4 and no3 probes which will work with the doser to maintain the required levels of nutriants and dose when levels reach a certain amount. 

James


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

If someone were starting out, this system makes sense. But I already have a pH controller and themostat, so from the get-go I wouldn't be able to incrementally benefit from some of the system's basic features. Also, you needed to separately buy the dosing module. How much was that?

But being able to actually control NO3 and PO4 levels, that's something! That's got to be a big reason you took the plunge. Keep us posted on your results!

I know the planted tank market is small, but one of these controller manufacturers might want to segment their market with a system that was stripped down to address our hobby only. The problem for them is that those "reef tank only" features cost nothing to add, the problem for us hobbiests is that we are reluctant to pay for alot of features that we don't understand, much less use. The manufacturers would have to be happy with a lower margin, but they would have a separate and distinct market that wouldn't eat into their "bread and butter" reef market. Ok, I understand that their basic system is their planted tank module, but nevertheless.....


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I purchased the same unit before Xmas as well and reading through the manual hints that they have given thought to the planted tank market as well as marine, the heater module has a summer mode for substrate heating cables where it switches on the cable for a few minutes to keep the substrate working as the cable is intended to.
the ability to have the ph unit control both a solenoid and air pump ( or other device ) to maintain the ph you want is very useful especially if you have expensive fish in the planted tank.
the only downside with the unit seems to be that you very quickly want all your tanks running from it and that could work out expensive.


----------

